# Simple is Better?



## Spykeprep (Nov 1, 2017)

New to the community here and posting this thread up just to see what fellow, like-minded people think. 

So my question is mainly focused towards tools that serve the dual purpose or self-defense/hunting. Such as a firearm that can be used for self defense and hunting certain game depending on the caliber or even more basic a bow & arrow. My question is, if simple is better or if its better to use a tool for which the ammo can be more easily replicated. Yes I know that some preppers stockpile hundreds or thousands of rounds, but in a collapsed scenario where theres no way to 100% to replace ammunition. Then do you think it is better to rely on a simpler tool first and have the firearm as a backup. Such as having a bow and arrow or crossbow first and have a handgun or long gun as a back up for a situation where the bow and arrow/crossbow isn't the most viable option? Or just do away with those tools and solely use the firearm from the get go?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome. 

Use the firearms until the ammo is all gone, then bows til the arrows are gone etc. Both are very useful tools and have their place in hunting and defense. That said I wouldn't want to be the guy with a bow in a fire fight trying to defend my family.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Like Chipper said, why not both? There is no one-size-fits-all tool. There are tools that have many different functions it's true but there's always going to be some kind of trade off. I've seen "prepper multi tools," on Kickstarter and Facebook before and yeah they can do a lot, but regardless of how cool that metal shovel-hammer-bottle opener-hatchet-wrench-spike thing is, it's still limited by its design and can't do everything such a prepper would need to do. It's not a bandage to wrap around a wound not is it a shelter to sleep under. Yes simple tools are good since there's probably less chance they'll break, but it's always good to have a backup and a backup to the backup.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A firearm you ask? .......Mine have been breeding for years, I now run a small orphanage.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Spykeprep said:


> .... Yes I know that some preppers stockpile _*hundreds *_of rounds...


Did @Spykeprep actually say "Some preppers stockpile Hundreds of Rounds! :vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Did @Spykeprep actually say "Some preppers stockpile Hundreds of Rounds! :vs_lol::vs_lol:


He's new and still learning. Probably doesn't even know the value of some nice simple Gen-u-wine Slippy Pikes.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Spykeprep said:


> ...............some preppers stockpile hundreds or thousands of rounds,................


I think there's a type there..... 'or' should be 'of'. :devil:


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

.22 ammo is cheap and available again. I have nothing against bows or other weapons, but a .22 is easier to use and just about as deadly when used properly.
I'd start with that, and work-up from there. 
In no time, you'll have an orphanage like A Watchman.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Did @Spykeprep actually say "Some preppers stockpile Hundreds of Rounds! :vs_lol::vs_lol:


Anybody that knows how much ammo they have does not have nearly enough.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Inor said:


> Anybody that knows how much ammo they have does not have nearly enough.


I count mine. 
I turn the lights down, play some soft music, and pop open a bottle. 
My wife used to be jealous. Then last month she told me to buy more ammo. We live in an open marriage.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> Anybody that knows how much ammo they have does not have nearly enough.


I know how much I have to within a few thousand rounds. Where does that leave me?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> I know how much I have to within a few thousand rounds. Where does that leave me?


I'd order a little more - just to be safe... :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> A firearm you ask? .......Mine have been breeding for years, I now run a small orphanage.


Orphanage? Hell I have a small town.

And like left wing freeloaders, they want more and more bullets, free housing and oil.

@Spykeprep, You should put the bow first idea right out of your mind.

Like never bring a knife to a gunfight.

In a firefight, you want to put up overwhelming fire immediately, you need the right tools to do the job.

For you as a starter, a 12 gage pump, dual purpose get one with two barrels for hunt and fight.

Load yourself up with buck and bird shot, then as you learn, expand from there.

Ammo? plenty is enough, more is better.

A good used Mossberg 500 or Remington 870 is cheap enough, you need to gather food and other things too.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Sooner or later you'll run out, bring out the machetes and sling shots. Really, for me if I go thru all the ammo not sure I want to be around any more, long and tiring fight.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ammo-some is good, more is better, too much is just enough.jmo.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I 've never counted my ammo, maybe I should. Whenever funds are available, 1k by UPS.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I;m a fan if you taking out the recon teams with bow and arrows then take the main force with homemade claymores,,,and pick of strgglers with a short sword or katana you have more ammo yo save for when your pinned down.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

welcome to the forum Spykeprep:vs_wave:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Inor said:


> Anybody that knows how much ammo they have does not have nearly enough.


I manage my inventory of ammo, likely because of my compulsive tendencies towards goals etc. .... I keep an itemized listing and count on an Excel spreadsheet.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Winston Smith said:


> .22 ammo is cheap and available again. I have nothing against bows or other weapons, but a .22 is easier to use and just about as deadly when used properly.
> I'd start with that, and work-up from there.


This is how I operate @Spykeprep. I keep very large inventory of my pistol & centerfire rifle rounds, but keep an insane amount of 22lr. As stated it is cheap, easy to use & doesn't take up much room. When I purchase, I do so in cases of 5000. It costs about 10% of my 300 Blackout ammo and is actually more versatile after a collapse of society. I'd rather use it for home security than a bow & arrow.

Running out of ammo is not an option here.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't know how much ammo I have, I know it is over two tons however.

Not having the exact count forces me to buy what I may consider i am low on.

It is not all here where I can see it so the stacks look small enough to consider more, a mind game.

Like now I think I am low on M1 carbine ammo, so another 5k is planned for purchase.

That is less than 1k per gun, not a lot by my standards.

The M1 carbine in a neat little gun especially the para model of which I have two Inlands.

People knock them, but let me tell you, 

they have killed a shitload of slopes in the past and are still in use all over the world.

Under 300 yards they are deadly, and that is where they were intended to work.

SHTF or WROL your real threats will be under that 300 distance, closer to 50 or less.

Yeah, yeah, I got AR's and AK's and a ton of others and 5X the ammo for them.

I have a thing for WW2 weapons especially the M1 Garand and M1 carbine, they will still do the job.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I don't know how much ammo I have, I know it is over two tons however.
> 
> Not having the exact count forces me to buy what I may consider i am low on.
> 
> ...


If your measuring ammo by the ton?................you win my friend! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> I manage my inventory of ammo, likely because of my compulsive tendencies towards goals etc. .... I keep an itemized listing and count on an Excel spreadsheet.


You have WAY too much free time! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Inor said:


> You have WAY too much free time! :tango_face_grin:


I am a bullet point, pro versus con, and spreadsheet fanatic ...... these things consume my thoughts and are the way my mind works. The life of a Project Manger is a dirty job, but someone has to keep the idiots in line.

I also blog a lot, my live journey is documented both electronically and hard bound ..... the good, the bad, and the ugly, its all there. My wife thinks I am a compulsive planner.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> I am a bullet point, pro versus con, and spreadsheet fanatic ...... these things consume my thoughts and are the way my mind works. The life of a Project Manger is a dirty job, but someone has to keep the idiots in line.
> 
> I also blog a lot, my live journey is documented both electronically and hard bound ..... the good, the bad, and the ugly, its all there. My wife thinks I am a compulsive planner.


HEHEHE!!! I had a plan once but I threw it out in favor of flying by the seat of my pants. :tango_face_grin:


----------

